# Selling an HS621, not sure on its value



## spikejr5342 (Nov 11, 2016)

Hey guys, I've been lurking on this forum for a year or so, soaking up all of the information I could. And now I have a question of my own.

I was given a non-working HS621 from a coworker. It hadn't run in 2 years and they didn't know what was wrong with it. $15 and a few hours later, a new, tuned carb was the only problem. Knowing the following of these machines, I felt a little bit bad about it but at the same time pretty happy. After not running those 2 years, it started up on the 2nd pull. I did the regular maintenance and kept on it since then. Right now it still starts up on the first or second pull. The single stage is proving just not strong enough for the incredible amounts of snow that I get in my driveway (sometimes 18"+ in a day with the drifts!). I recently upgraded to a 2 stage Ariens 10hp blower I found on craigslist and am looking to sell this one. 

Here are some pics. It's not in mint condition, you can see in the 4th pic that the knob for the fuel shut off is gone, and has been since I've owned it. It's pull start only. Not sure on the year. Thanks!


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

In the off season a good machine can be found for $100~150, come this time of the year they can go for $150~$350 depending on where you are located and the condition of the machine. 

Yours seem like in good shape, I'd ask around $250~300.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

^^Agree


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

BTW seeing that you got it for free and only have invested a few bucks in it, I'd say keep it; you cant even buy a good shovel for $15 these days . In my opinion its not worth selling a good 621 for $200~250, especially knowing how potent these machines are


----------

